# Some of my HO/ all packed for now.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The boss told me I would be banned if I didn't post some pictures.
Some of my HO all packed away sitting under my O gauge table right now.

This ought to hold your appetite for a little while.

Sorry for the quality of some of them.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

WOW

great stuff  thanks


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I am sincerely impressed, Ed---that's a great collection! I can't wait till all those HOs grow up into S scales and look like real trains!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few more shots of the old layout. All down now and packed. One day I will find a spot in my dungeon for them.

I sure wish I had took better pictures! With out her garbage all over. The only water scene I had I didn't take a shot! The rail crossed it in 4 spots! I don't know how I didn't get one unless it's in my mess of pictures somewhere but I can't find it.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice looking layout Ed. Are you rebuilding a New plan??
One heck of a collection.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

it is quite a collection. was the yard large enough to have room for all of them?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed's having a yard sale!!!!


Terrific collection, Ed. I love that big crane!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! WOOOOWWWW WOOOWWWW WOOOOWWW!

That's quite the collection of stock. I love the steam locos ... great grouping photo.

I am truly a flea buzzing around in the land of giants!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tankist said:


> it is quite a collection. was the yard large enough to have room for all of them?


That yard wouldn't hold even a quarter of them. 
Though I never counted them. 

Edit, 

Though I never counted them IN THE YARD.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

subwayaz said:


> Nice looking layout Ed. Are you rebuilding a New plan??
> One heck of a collection.


I had my O gauge sitting around for a while and when I moved here I decided to put some run time on them. O gauge I like but it's sooo big.

Looking at T's 8x8 I have been thinking of selling my round house and turntable so I can lay down more track in it's place. Just a thought right now.

The other side of the basement is filled with junk I got to get rid of but there's room for a smaller HO and more room for my N.

I just need the time and energy to clean it up.

Right now I got a small N set up among all the junk.

One of these years I will do it.


edit...............................

sub you didn't see these on the other site? HO?


----------



## DigitalTrain (Feb 10, 2010)

I heard rumors that this was what you give out as a welcoming package to new members.... ?

:-D


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I love that roundhouse and turntable arrangement, Ed. I thought about one, but the space requirements are major. You did a beautiful job of it, though.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm hearing voices....must be the DT's talking!


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, Ed, that is an amazing collection! I love the old layout too! Hope you get settled soon, and can be back and running again!


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW!!! Pretty impressive collection there!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gents,

So here's the deal ... I spent about an hour last night and another hour this morning shoveling about 8" of heavy, wet snow from our driveway, walkways, etc. As I was huffing and puffing along the way, my mind drifted off to the pics of all of those locos sitting on Big Ed's table. And that got me thinking ...

How much combined "push" is in that whole lot? Come springtime, could Big Ed run a bunch of track snaked all around his yard, walkways, etc., wire it up all DCC-like, grab some sheet metal and tin snips, cut out a few dozen rectangles, and then epoxy-glue on little tiny push plows to the fronts of all those locos?

Now, one loco ... that's no threat to a few snowflakes.
And, if 10 locos ... well, maybe push a few snowballs out of the way.
But if we had 200 locos ... that's right, 200 locos, each with their own tiny push-shovel, all working in choreographed harmony ... well ... Mother Nature just might loose that battle! DCC the driveway ... DONE! DCC the walkway ... DONE! DCC the sidewalk ... DONE. DCC the neighbors ... DONE!

Just a thought, gents ... just a thought ...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJCruiser....you have a truly magnificent obsession!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Absolutely impressive!*

Hey Ed,
That is one impressive....no,wrong word....Magnificent collection! And your layout photos are equally magnificent....from the buildings to your trucks.....I'm very impressed.....indeed!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Gents,
> 
> So here's the deal ... I spent about an hour last night and another hour this morning shoveling about 8" of heavy, wet snow from our driveway, walkways, etc. As I was huffing and puffing along the way, my mind drifted off to the pics of all of those locos sitting on Big Ed's table. And that got me thinking ...
> 
> ...



What are you smoking in your pipe?:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Ed,
> That is one impressive....no,wrong word....Magnificent collection! And your layout photos are equally magnificent....from the buildings to your trucks.....I'm very impressed.....indeed!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I have seen better. 
But I thank you.

My problem is I try to put to much in the space available.
The trucks you see in Truck town are half of the trucks and cars I have.
The back drop took some water damage during a big storm. And you can't see it but there's a lot of "her" garbage around too. Had the toilet screw up and dump water on the farm once too.


I have another box of engines and rolling stock but they all need some kind of work. I didn't take pictures of them before I packed them up.
I think I have some more flats with loads and flats with trailers some where too. And looking at my tankers I think I have some more somewhere too.

My pictures are scattered on three computers and an external hard drive and CD'S. I should sit down for a month and get them all organized.

That's my life story. I swear I can clean my garage and a week later it doesn't even look like I touched.:laugh:

Same way for the basement, my den, my pickup etc.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Wow, Ed, that is an amazing collection! I love the old layout too! Hope you get settled soon, and can be back and running again!



Thanks I am up and running but with my O gauge.
It will be some time before I work with the HO.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just to let all know , the only reason I posted these is because Tworail (the boss) jokingly said I would be banned if there were no pictures posted.
Read the first sentence of the first post in this thread.

I am not trying to be a show off or anything.

The only reason I got all the trains on the table (and floor as all the box cars wouldn't fit on the table) was that I knew they were going to be packed for a long while and I wanted pictures to remember what I have.

But I thank all for the nice comments.


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

would you be interested in adopting a thirtyfive year old male? I have a job so i would be able to contribute financially. Would be willing to do any chores around the house too! Those pix were a feast for my eyes!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If Ed adopts Matt, does that make Ed a cougar?:laugh:

Big Ed, no one thinks you're bragging or showing off----the pics were demanded and you complied. That said, if I had that much of a collection, I'd be showing off AND bragging. That is one very nice set of trains!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:That is one very nice collection of HO, Ed. I enjoy getting to see other people's trains and thier layouts as it give me ideas for mine. That layout made me drool All those tractor trailers sitting there made me want to make some more for mine.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow Ed, nice collection, shame you had to put it away. But at least you'll get to run the O Scale trains; so no total withdrawal. I was getting worried there for a minute. And now you have a reason to build up your O Scale collection. The Boss has spoken, so your excuse is in stone

Enjoy


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

That is awesome. I don't think I have even seen that many real trains in my life time. haha

And you layout rocks as well, I to dig all the Tractor Trailers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

matt said:


> would you be interested in adopting a thirtyfive year old male? I have a job so i would be able to contribute financially. Would be willing to do any chores around the house too! Those pix were a feast for my eyes!



Put a Fe in front of male and it would be tempting.:laugh:

Edit...................................,
Nice body and a short mini dress too.:thumbsup:
Can be on the dumb side I don't mind.

Sounds good just add a FE to male.:laugh:


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> Put a Fe in front of male and it would be tempting.:laugh:
> 
> Edit...................................,
> Nice body and a short mini dress too.:thumbsup:
> ...


 I would consider a dress in exchange for some track time on that setup.
LOL!:worshippy:


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome collection Ed! 

Some day I'll have a heck of a collection... I thought I did already. hwell:

Edit:
I noticed in one your pics that you have a Rio Grande Maffie Krauss ML4000... I have one too, Would you like another one, because I don't plan on keeping it for much longer.


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

To show how sad my little part of the train world is: Ed has more cars and locomotives than all three of the trains stores within 150 miles of me combined!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

B.C.RAIL said:


> Awesome collection Ed!
> 
> Some day I'll have a heck of a collection... I thought I did already. hwell:
> 
> ...


Yes I only have one and I forgot when I even got it.
Who made theses anyway is that a Rivarossi? I forgot and to dig it out of the box to find it is out of the question.

How are you going to build up a collection when you get rid of stuff?

Though that is exactly what I ought to do.:laugh:

Is it a runner or a fixer?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mit said:


> To show how sad my little part of the train world is: Ed has more cars and locomotives than all three of the trains stores within 150 miles of me combined!


Ha Ha Ha, :laugh:
There are tons of train stores on the web.
And then you got e-bay too.

I tell myself everyday "you got to thin the herd ED" but I can't bring myself to do it.
Instead I buy more! In O and HO and now N gauge.
Though I have slowed a lot on purchasing HO for now. 

It's like an addiction, but I guess it's a better addiction then drugs or alcohol.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice collection Ed, I just noticed this thread. maybe you can build a high self layout for them to keep them running.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Nice collection Ed, I just noticed this thread. maybe you can build a high self layout for them to keep them running.


On my O layout eventually that will run over to the other side of the basement and turn around to return.

After that I still have a lot of room over there. I might get rid of the bar the former owner put in and have more room too. 
The bar is a piece of an old bar that came out of a real bar that he used to own. And he never really got the chance to finish what he started to do.
I don't need a bar as I rarely drink anything but soda now a days.

Then I have been toying with the idea of making an HO with an N running through the mountains. Incorporate the two into one somehow.

First I got a ton of cleaning out junk and rearranging to do.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Go Ed GO!!!

I do enjoy my HO loop.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> It's like an addiction ...


simple, monsieur is a collector :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

big ed said:


> Yes I only have one and I forgot when I even got it.
> Who made theses anyway is that a Rivarossi? I forgot and to dig it out of the box to find it is out of the question.
> 
> How are you going to build up a collection when you get rid of stuff?
> ...


Yep, it's a Rivarossi. Since it's for Rio Grande, I don't need it. It runs nice. I brought it to the train club back in december. Ran like a beast. 

Edit:
Currently I have. 47 locomotives and 110 rolling stock. Some are not working and or need repair and some need coupler changing or haven't finished being built or never been used yet. I just figure some need a new home where they'll be used. Because it'll be weird to have a BC rail engine running next to a Rio Grande engine.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> On my O layout eventually that will run over to the other side of the basement and turn around to return.
> 
> After that I still have a lot of room over there. I might get rid of the bar the former owner put in and have more room too.
> The bar is a piece of an old bar that came out of a real bar that he used to own. And he never really got the chance to finish what he started to do.
> ...



Ed, sincerely. Try bourbon with a little water. It won't make you keep the old bar, but it will remind you that God loves us!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

B.C.RAIL said:


> Yep, it's a Rivarossi. Since it's for Rio Grande, I don't need it. It runs nice. I brought it to the train club back in december. Ran like a beast.
> 
> Edit:
> Currently I have. 47 locomotives and 110 rolling stock. Some are not working and or need repair and some need coupler changing or haven't finished being built or never been used yet. I just figure some need a new home where they'll be used. Because it'll be weird to have a BC rail engine running next to a Rio Grande engine.



Hey BC, did you ever think of repainting it and adding your favorite road name to it?


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I did, but I thought how many are left of Rivarossi that work and that people want...

I don't have the paint nor the skill to paint.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That collection just keeps getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been going through some HO boxes and found some more HO trains.
I will add them to this thread as I find new ones

I will add this one first it is in another thread but I will get it in with my HO.

Revell/Tyco/Mantua/Varney? Know one knows about the Revell name on it and it's association with Tyco. 
Stamped #3510-002 and a GM-T1 on the name plate, the cars are Varney one is #2567, the other has the same number but the observation car is different. 

This is a model of GM's AeroTrain.
Someone may have ridden a model of it here,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washington_Park_and_Zoo_Railway

I found another that sold and was listed as,
HO scale Varney AEROTRAIN 3-piece sets dating from ~ 1950s


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another for you Mantua/Tyco fans.

Here is a Mantua HO Wabash Avenue Powered Trolley.
Made in 1962/63.









I think they only produced/offered 5 or 6 different paint schemes in these back then. They did make non powered trolleys in the same paint sceme also. It has a metal fame and plastic body.
I found this in an Old Time cars coach box labeled, Old Time Coach Kit # 501 $5.95

I thought it was a parts box, 
who knows what I will find in my mess of HO boxes.
I have not been in them for a long time.

Besides the dust this looks like in new shape. I don't know when or where I got it. It might have come in a lot.:dunno:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Holy Cow!  & I thought I had too much to deal with, your layout looks a lot like the shape my dad was working with, I don't think quite that big though.
All I can say is IMPRESSIVE :thumbsup: Rich.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Holy Cow!  & I thought I had too much to deal with, your layout looks a lot like the shape my dad was working with, I don't think quite that big though.
> All I can say is IMPRESSIVE :thumbsup: Rich.


The layout is all gone, dismantled in 1995 or 96.
Have you seen my N.
Not to mention I only have a small portion of my O trains posted.
I...am a trainaholic.
I have not been through my HO boxes in a LONG time.




Another for Tyco fans.

Tyco Brown box
Here is a Tyco 0-8-0 #5 Clementine, it has a liquid smoker and working headlight.
It has some run time on it but looks in great shape. 
This was only offered in 1979, #256-50.
Have the box but I would rate it in fair/poor shape.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Big ed, here is an Aero Train from ConCor.

http://www.con-cor.com/aerotrain.html


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure if there twins, this is the one I (Dad) had.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopac said:


> Big ed, here is an Aero Train from ConCor.
> 
> http://www.con-cor.com/aerotrain.html


Yes that one is a 2008 issue, mine is an original from the 50's, not sure which year it is.



RUSTY Cuda said:


> Not sure if there twins, this is the one I (Dad) had.


Yep, that is the same one, only made them in 1979.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

For the Bachmann HO fans,

USRA 0-6-0 w/SMOKE & SLOPE TENDER - S.FE #2126 

I think these were made in different years, I believe this is from the early 80's.

I have the box it is in decent shape.

If it has been run it doesn't show it.
Lord knows where and when I got it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One more for tonight.

Model Power PRR 0-4-0 #16.
This has a smoke unit and working headlight.

I don't know the year.
This one is in great shape also, very little use.
Have the box in poor/fair shape.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you know my dad, he had the at-sf also, you guys had similar taste! COOL, Rich.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Did you know my dad, he had the at-sf also, you guys had similar taste! COOL, Rich.


Wayyyyyy back when I got all my trains, I should have started from day 1 an inventory list.
When, where, what year, how much I paid, etc.

It is too late now, I can't even remember having some of these.

I think some of these were in lots I got.

My N I know most are from my Nephew, my big sister and I bought some.
My O are a mixture of dump saves/finds or donated to me, but most I bought.
I did purchase a lot of junk O & HO lots also, one day I should buy a program and catalog it all.


I found these HO's while working on my O layout I was looking for a electrical box of stuff I know is somewhere in my mess of boxes.
I came across the box of HO and quit looking for them.
I know if I go out and buy what I need I will find the box shortly after.

The life of Ed!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

At least you know what the things are when you find em, I'm in a new world, I have all his loose parts, detail kits, tons of spare parts, trouble with me is I don't know where they came from or what they go to, I'm learning, I try & read all the repair posts, see something that looks like a piece I have, at least learn what the parts are for.
My dads friend was a record keeper, a lot of his stuff had reciepts or prices he paid written in the boxes, probably more than half the paperwork I found was probably his, still great to have & to read. Much info in those old papers,Rich.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez, Ed ... you're infested!

Some people have mice crawlin' through the walls of their house, and they never know it. You, my friend, have HO trains crawlin' 'round your house ... and you don't even know about half of them, either!

Break out the cheese and enjoy!

TJ


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful engines Ed, if you ever need to make room for more trains,I'd be happy to "store" some of them for you


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Jeez, Ed ... you're infested!
> 
> Some people have mice crawlin' through the walls of their house, and they never know it. You, my friend, have HO trains crawlin' 'round your house ... and you don't even know about half of them, either!
> 
> ...


I have had mice too, though I captured them and went around plugging up everywhere they find their way in. It seems like once a year a mother finds her way in and has babies. Most of the time I find them dead from lack of food or water. I guess the mother leaves and can't find her way back or a cat gets it. I keep a lookout for droppings they seem to pick the same spots when they make their way in, I have been mouse free for a while now.
A couple of years ago I was working on a train and was ready to quit for the night. 
I was looking around on the floor around my desk for stuff I had used to pick it up and put it away. I had taken my slippers off and when I went to get them I saw what I thought was a fluff of laundry lint on my slipper and I am no where near the laundry room I thought that was odd. 
I reached down and picked it up and it moved! I opened my hand and there was a baby mouse looking at me! 
I felt bad for it and put it in a shoe box with a cracker and a small container of water. Probably it was it's last meal, as I took it to work and released it in the fields.

I then bought an electronic rat zapper, what ever comes in now doesn't get to produce mice because they get zapped by it. I guess they follow the same path coming in as I have it by the heater and that is where it stays.
I have not had any live mice running around since I bought it. Though it seems like once a year I find one in it.
Well worth the money.:thumbsup:











N scale catastrophe said:


> Beautiful engines Ed, if you ever need to make room for more trains,I'd be happy to "store" some of them for you


But they are HO.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

But they are HO.[/QUOTE]

I could start working on an HO layout just for storage purposes.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like my old fashioned mouse trap. I sent it to NIMT and he added green LED's









If left unchecked, the trains in the walls will make holes in the wall and take over the whole room.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful Loco!!!! But my wife would kill me if I came through the wall!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:laugh::thumbsup:


You got to add a portal up there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Aye aye sir.










LOL I just did that for you with masking tape


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You should add one there but notch out in the wall, so you can set the portal into the wall itself.:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm glad to see the green LED addition is working out well!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed -- what's attracting the mice to the zapper? Why do they go in?

Southern -- LOVE that train-through-wall pic and your caption. Classic!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed -- what's attracting the mice to the zapper? Why do they go in?
> 
> Southern -- LOVE that train-through-wall pic and your caption. Classic!
> 
> TJ


Sorry tj I am just seeing your question.

You put something in it, I use a couple of cheese nips. the mice follow the wall line and mine is by the sink, a possible source of water for them. Also the dryer is near by they like to use the lint for bedding.
The trick is to put one cheese nip or cracker at the entrance and a few towards the inside back wall.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Got it.

I have mice on occassion. I've found peanut butter works well to ... ahhh ... "invite them to dinner". 

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Uncle ed, that is one very awesome collection of ho scale you have:smilie_daumenpos:

How come you choose to have o scale instead of your ho scale collection layout. O scale takes up more room...

Do/did you ever think about selling any of your rolling stock collection?? I like those centerbeams and some of your cn box cars, they look like 40 footers, im a cn fan, if you ever want to part with any, then dont forget about your nephew over here


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> Got it.
> 
> I have mice on occassion. I've found peanut butter works well to ... ahhh ... "invite them to dinner".
> 
> TJ


peanut butter is the way.put the chopper end facing the wall.


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome collection ed! I love the crane cars!


----------

